# Pics coming next week.......



## cls12vg30 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey guys, I haven't been on here much but I thought I'd tease you all. I'm planning a day trip up to Washington, D.C. this coming Saturday. It's less than four hours from here by car so I will drive up early in the morning and drive back in the late afternoon or evening.

Anyway, the #1 item on my list of things to see is the new Dulles Annex of the National Air Space Museum. I've been to the main A&S Museum more times than I can count, but this new annex at Dulles airport I'm really looking forward to. The building itself is gigantic, designed after a German zeppelin hanger from the '30s. Inside the building are over 80 aircraft, including the re-assembled Enola Gay, a full SR-71 Blackbird, and the Space Shuttle Enterprise. (Used for glide testing in the '70s, never operational.) Also on display are an Air France Concorde, and the Dash-80 prototype of the Boeing 707.

WWII aircraft on display (besides the Enola Gay) include:
-F6F Hellcat
-FW-190
-P-40
-Hawker Hurricane
-Junkers Ju-52
-Kawanishi N1K2 "George"
-Kawanishi Ki-45 "Nick"
-Lockheed P-38J-10-LO Lightning
-North American P-51C Mustang "Excalibur III"
-Republic P-47D-30-RA Thunderbolt
-Vought F4U-1D Corsair
-Vought-Sikorsky OS2U-3 Kingfisher


I'll also be visiting the main Air Space Museum, and the new National WWII Memorial. I'll be packing my 3.1 MP digicam and plenty of SD memory cards, so next week I should have lots of pics to share.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

Brilliant!  I await the pics eagerly  make sure to get some good ones of the P-38  8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2004)

get good pics of al of them.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

yeah, but get great pics of the P-38


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2004)

What version of the -190 will the be showing???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

the A hopefully (me and CC have been havaing an argument about which series was the better looking, the A or the D, i think the A, he thinks the D, but what does he know)................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 29, 2004)

The D is probably one of the best looking planes of the war


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2004)

I definatly agree with CC on that one....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks. The lanc says the D looks stupid with its stretched nose and fuselage, but if you ask me the A looks stupid with its short stubby nose. And the Ta-152 looks TOO stretched. (yes i do know the advantages it gave it blah blah)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)

but the Ta-152 is a great looking plane..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

Its TOO strtched. It still looks better than the 190A but i think The 190D looks superb


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

the Ta-152 is NOT to stretched.............


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

I agree....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

Well I still think the D looks better than the Ta-152.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

I sorta kinda agree with u, but then again, the lines of the -152 are so fast looking...


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 1, 2004)

I think that it is very difficult to compare. The FW-190D is a fighter-bomber designed for combating the enemy over their airspace in hit and runs. The Ta-152 was an aircraft that so far as I was aware was able to defend its home soil against enemy air raids. Therefore it is difficult in a sense to compare them as their looks may stem in part from the differences in their rtole.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2004)

The Dora was not a fighter-bomber....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope, The A's were but the D definately wasnt.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 1, 2004)

Yesh it was, it carried a 500kilo SC500 bomb on the centreline on many occasions.

Yes, it was at heart an interceptor, but is was also a Fighter-Bomber...


----------



## Crazy (Nov 1, 2004)

Argh! Thread hijackers!  

Can't wait to see the pictures, mate!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2004)

"Pics coming next week" he says, and here we are over a month later, still waiting...

Well Ive never heard of Dora's carrying bombs


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2004)

The ETC 504 centerline rack mount on the Fw-109D was for either a bomb or an auxiliary fuel tank, which they probably used exclusivly...

But seeing how there were a couple of variants, the D-11, D-11/R5, D-12 and the D-12/R5 that were ground support/attack fighters, the subject is moot....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

however you often seen As with bombs/fuel tanks, looks very sexy................


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

This is true Lanc, but we are talking about the Dora.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 6, 2004)

i know, i was just mentioning the A, as it looked so much better...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2004)

Better than MY ass cheeks maybe.... Definatly NOT better lookin than the D...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

the A was far sexier than the D, espacailly with a bomb or fuel tank slung underneath.................


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2004)

Opinions are like arseholes.... Everybodies got one..... I'm glad u have urs, cause I have mine, and the majority have spoken from an earlier post.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2004)

yes it apears you are in no way afraid to air yours............


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 7, 2004)

Yup....


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 4, 2020)

cheddar cheese said:


> Brilliant!  I await the pics eagerly  make sure to get some good ones of the P-38  8)


I've attached these pics of the P-38 and B-29 Enola Gay at the Steven Udvar Hazy Center.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 5, 2020)

> cheddar cheese said:
> Brilliant!  I await the pics eagerly  make sure to get some good ones of the P-38
> 
> Vahe Demirjian said: I've attached these pics of the P-38 and B-29 Enola Gay at the Steven Udvar Hazy Center.


Cheddar Cheese posted his "request" for a P-38 photo in 2004 (see post #2). His last post in this forum was apparently in 2009!
Wahe, buddy, what are you doing man? I already asked you in a different thread - Whisky Tango Foxtort are you trying with your decade and a half belated answers? Is this your forum strategy to collect "points"? To become a "general" in 3 months? You remind me of Homer Simpson:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2020)

I have yet to see him respond to any attempts to point out these dead horse floggings.


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Jan 5, 2020)

CATCH 22 said:


> Cheddar Cheese posted his "request" for a P-38 photo in 2004 (see post #2). His last post in this forum was apparently in 2009!
> Wahe, buddy, what are you doing man? I already asked you in a different thread - Whisky Tango Foxtort are you trying with your decade and a half belated answers? Is this your forum strategy to collect "points"? To become a "general" in 3 months? You remind me of Homer Simpson:
> View attachment 565847


Whoever started this thread promised to share pictures of the P-38 on his visit to the Steven Udvar Hazy center at the Smithsonian back in 2004, but didn't have the chance. That's why I posted a photo of the P-38 at the Udvar Hazy Center.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 5, 2020)

Vahe Demirjian said:


> Whoever started this thread promised to share pictures of the P-38 on his visit to the Steven Udvar Hazy center at the Smithsonian back in 2004, but didn't have the chance. That's why I posted a photo of the P-38 at the Udvar Hazy Center.


My son asked me to buy him a pink My Little Pony toy 16 years ago. I didn't. He's 20 now. Do you think it will be very clever to give him the Pony today?
I checked your recent activity too - you just keep going the same way.
This proves something...to me at least....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2020)

Too right!

I wonder what his cut-off point is. Looks like anything after 2006 is not worth a response.


----------

